# Is it true how close and hard you press the thigh against the lower legs affects how high and low your kicks will be?



## EvaWolves (Nov 4, 2021)

I saw this post.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/combatsports/comments/qn0rig

 I have never taken a martial art class yet and just dabble. But the link made me curious. Any truth to the claim?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 4, 2021)

Sort of. If I am reading it correctly. There is this idea that the higher you point your knee the higher your kick goes. And squeezing your thigh and calf together. Basically makes you point your knee. 

So Mabye?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 5, 2021)

You can stiff leg swing your leg just as high as you can snap kick, so no it isn't true.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 6, 2021)

Not thigh touch low leg but knee touch chest.


----------



## geezer (Nov 6, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Not thigh touch low leg but knee touch chest.
> 
> View attachment 27538


This is the most logical answer to the OP.  Being able to press you calf firmly into your thigh might be sort of a trick that helps you set up the kick, but it's never been part of any training I did. 

Then again, it's been a long time since I trained to kick high.... at my age I target the groin and below. And that's OK since I'm a WC guy.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 6, 2021)

geezer said:


> This is the most logical answer to the OP.  Being able to press you calf firmly into your thigh might be sort of a trick that helps you set up the kick, but it's never been part of any training I did.
> 
> Then again, it's been a long time since I trained to kick high.... at my age I target the groin and below. And that's OK since I'm a WC guy.


To be able to raise knee close to your chest require a lot of training.


----------

